# Canon iMage Gateway moving...



## aldvan (Feb 16, 2012)

Is any of you a Canon iMage Gateway user?
They increase the available space for the user albums and asked to the customer to move previous albums in the new ones. I have two accounts. I have started the procedure two days ago but still now the site states for both of them 'copy in progress'. I understand that they are moving a huge number of customers account, but now the timing is becoming suspected.
Is any of you experiencing the same thing?


----------

